# Egg Foo Yummy



## mish (Oct 13, 2004)

This is an old recipe, I've saved & made over the years that I enjoy as a quick dinner w some egg rolls & won ton soup. Hope you will enjoy it too.

Egg Foo Yummy

Prepare 1 pkg (Oriental) Fried Rice-A-Roni (w almonds) according to pkg, cool.

Beat 6 eggs w 1 tbl soy sauce, salt & dash of pepper. Stir in cooked rice, 16 oz can drained bean sprouts, 1/4 c sliced green onion.

Drop mixture by 1/2 cupfuls into slightly oiled skillet or greased griddle. Brown on each side.

SAUCE: Combine 2 tbl cornstarch, 2 tbl soy sauce & 2 c water; cook until thick. Serve over Yung. 

Note: I add tiny shrimp & a pinch or two of ginger.


----------



## Otter (Oct 21, 2004)

Sounds interesting, thanks.


----------

